# Should Gears of War 3 Wait Until The Next Generation?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Should Gears of War 3 Wait Until The Next Generation?*
Thu, Apr 8th, 2010, 11:32 am (EST) by Adam Ma 










In many ways the Gears of War series is quite unique to the console-shooter genre. Slower paced gameplay, loads of gore, and characters that look like they could rip a tank in half – it really sets Gears apart from the rest of the crowd. In a generation where games are trying to look as realistic as possible, it's kind of refreshing to see Marcus and Dom chainsaw their way through an entire race. Unfortunately, I'm not so sure what’s left to look forward to in Gears of War 3. After all, Gears 2 was really more of the same, only with some better graphics and a few revamped weapons. Would it be better to wait for the next generation of consoles so they could really wow their audience?

This isn't to say I enjoy waiting for a game series that I personally loved; it’s more a question of where Epic can take this series next. They've already stated that the Xbox 360's graphical ability was completely tapped out in the second game, although perhaps that means they can just spend more time working on gameplay and amazing set pieces. It's also a strong enough IP that it would really be a strong foot forward on any next-gen platform, should Microsoft decide to wait. Epic did initially state that this is what they wanted, but quickly retracted the statement.

It also raises other questions, specifically about the AI in the game. Gears is a series that boasts a reasonably fluid duck-and-cover system, but is almost hampered by its artificial intelligence. Horde mode would be a cakewalk if not for the constant stat increases each round, and Gears 2's campaign mode wasn't exactly the most difficult. If Epic Games was able to fully stretch the resources of the Xbox 360 after only a couple years, imagine what they could do with an entirely new (and notably more powerful) console, especially if they’ve got Unreal Engine 4 off the ground by then.

Either way, a Gears announcement is likely to be just around the corner, and with any luck the game will feature a lot more improvements (and a lot more chainsawing) than the last. With even more luck the next game won't feature Razorhail, Kryll, or any driving/flying portions, but that may be asking for a little too much.

Source: GamingUnion.net


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

One of my favorites. Horde is a great party game with the buds.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I disagree with the article. Gears of War is a mainstream shooter meant to allow even newbs and kids the chance to play. I realize the writer may find FPS games easy, but many of us aren't as gifted as he is. I love a challenge, but I also love a realistic challenge. I think they shouldn't wait either. Gears of War doesn't need improvements it's already the best shooting game I've played. Bring me a new story and I'll be gearing up again.


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Ares said:


> *Should Gears of War 3 Wait Until The Next Generation?*
> Thu, Apr 8th, 2010, 11:32 am (EST) by Adam Ma
> 
> They've already stated that the Xbox 360's graphical ability was completely tapped out in the second game, although perhaps that means they can just spend more time working on gameplay and amazing set pieces.


Personally, I think this is _always_ where they should focus. While graphics and realism are often the focus in next gen consoles, an established console like the 360 needs to boast content. I loved the first GoW. While the 2nd didn't have the same wow-factor for me, I still enjoyed the game a great deal. The 3rd should concentrate on improving the gameplay and developing the story to be engaging and enveloping. The graphics are already great, now lets back it up with some truly innovative content!


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the important question here is when can we expect the next gen consoles? Surely this would be the most important deciding factor for Epic. If we see Gears 3 in this gen then that means they would have had to wait too long. If we dont see it soon it might be a indicator of when we can expect next gen consoles.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I just did some pokng around (probably should have done that before any typing lol) It seems we wont see Gears 3 till Sept 2011 and there doesnt seem to be any news about next gen consoles. All I could find out is most best guesses say next gen will be somewhere between 2012 and 2018. So given that info bring on Gears 3 ASAP! (but please not until it is ready!)


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 24, 2011)

Gonna be this month now


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hardware being maxed always makes me giggle. Gears never really blew me away graphically, but thats because I'm not that impressed by its graphical style. The game engine is a big part of the puzzle and only their engine is maxed on the xbox hardware.

Clever devs always find ways to create the art they want with the hardware available. If graphical power is an issue, then Epic would just make a dedicated PC version. If they mattered so much to the end user, the PC would be the only platform on which we all played games. Arguments over hardware limits are always pointless debates, and anyway, I play mine craft because the game is fun, so put that in your graphics pipe and smoke it 

No dev is every going to not cash in on the brand they created, especially one as lucrative as the gears series. Hardware limitations are never going to be a reason not to release a game. The arguments on that will never end, but the they are pointless and that aint gonna change either.

As for next Gen consoles, I doubt we will see anything on those for another couple years yet and anything upto another couple years before those are ready to release, and you can quote me on that. Ive played Crisis 2 maxed out on a top end PC machine, and to be honest, I dont see a real reason to replace current consoles just yet. Ive said it before, consoles real limitations arent the graphics, take minecraft, graphically simple, but a console just couldnt handle that.


----------

